# Track cutters, razor saw or nippers?



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

I have several razor saws, but it seems like nippers would be quicker. Couple of makers Mac's (cheaper) and Xuron. Concerned that nippers will crimp the track. Preference? 

Just bought 15 sections of N/S Atlas code 100 flex track so I will be needing something. 

Bob


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I have the Xuron nipper/cutters and they work fine. With the cutters or a saw the cut is going to need some cleaning up with a file to make it ready for a joiner.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Stumpy said:


> I have the Xuron nipper/cutters


the flush cutter. Xuron makes lots of interesting tools


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

The Xuron rail nippers will not crimp the track. They’re probably the handiest tool I own.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Dremel with a cut-off disc.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I used the razor saw with a file after on most, a dremel with a cut off blade on the rest ....


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I've used a dremel as above for O and for ho sharp hand nippers. The dremmel produces some sparks. I should grind the ends of my ho track ... I'd use the dremel for that but my laziness has held sway so far. Then of course one imagines that just using the dremel is the way to go. Yet what I really really want is a small electric miter box or so I imagine.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Isn't it great...all of the tools the Forum members 
has listed listed are desirable for your flex track work.

A combination of them would be my suggestion.

The rail nippers are perfect for cutting the loose flex,
but, if you have a section laid and find the need
for an isolated section, the Dremel cutting wheel
is the answer. It makes a small gap that does not
trip wheels but does interrupt power.

You'll need a fine file to clean up the cuts of the
rail nipper.

I also would suggest that you solder your track
drops to the rails before attaching to the benchwork.
It's a lot easier than after you have put the track down.

Don


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks all. 

I always used the razor saw with the orange colored miter box for uninstalled track and the saw alone for trackside. But the saw is finicky dragging across the rail, thought the nippers might be better. 

The Dremel w/cut-off disk is a non-starter. A few years ago my hands began shaking like leaves in the wind. Hereditary, my Mom's hands shook from her 80's until she passed at almost 105. So I have if fortunate about a quarter of a century to live with this stuff.  

If I had a third hand to steady the Dremel and hold the rail at the same time it would not be a problem.  

Another question. What is the minimum radius you would consider to run an articulated 2-8-8-2 Mallet on?


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

i think you guys who haven't tried the Xuron flush cutters are missing out.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Xuron to cut raw rail stock, then tidy up with needle file to make joiners go on easily.

Jeweler’s saw to cut joiners when I want shorter ones, but also to cut tiny gaps near the frogs of hand laid turnouts.

Cut-off disk and Dremel for gaps in rails already in place, but they tend to be large, angled, and ugly. Better with the floppy gooseneck extension. Also, kissing rail ends at a shallow angle makes mice cams at the ends of turntable bridge rails or where you have a lift out bridge.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone ever try an oscillating saw? Very handy tool to have and I was wondering if anyone has tried using it to cut flex track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a couple of Xuron flush cutters, but I don't see them cutting O-gauge track, so I resort to either the Dremel or my 6" cut-off saw with a cut-off wheel.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

gregc said:


> i think you guys who haven't tried the Xuron flush cutters are missing out.


170 II or 2175 for HO?

Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the 170 II cutters, they certainly wouldn't do my Gargraves O-gauge track.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Not sure if someone else said this :
When you cut rail with Xuron Rail Nipper, the flat side of the jaws goes against the rail you intend to use, and it comes out perfect. Concave side destroys it...
Also, you cut from top of rail to bottom; not crosswise or side to side... M


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

rsv1ho said:


> 170 II or 2175 for HO?
> 
> Bob


According to the site 2175B cuts Z,N and Ho track.
https://xuron.com/index.php/main/consumer_products/3/13


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have the 170 II cutters, they certainly wouldn't do my Gargraves O-gauge track.


Have you tried these yet?? they may work but O scale is a tad bit bigger then N or Ho.
https://www.micromark.com/Rail-Nipper-Track-Cutter


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't looked for anything like cutters for O-gauge track. If you try to cut Ross or Gargraves with something like that, you'd deform the end totally out of shape and ruin the piece of track. Forget about cutting Atlas solid rail O-gauge track with something like that!

I'll stick with fiber cutting wheels.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I also can't imagine hand plier style cutters working for O. I had good luck with a dremel cutting wheel. Problems are it throws off sparks and it's no guarantee to get a straight guy through the rail.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I haven't looked for anything like cutters for O-gauge track. If you try to cut Ross or Gargraves with something like that, you'd deform the end totally out of shape and ruin the piece of track. Forget about cutting Atlas solid rail O-gauge track with something like that!
> 
> I'll stick with fiber cutting wheels.


LOL now that I looked them up and seen pics of the track I can see why you can not. The track is a little on the "Beefy" side.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

I cut HO track with a pair of Xuron nippers and then file the ends and am having excellent results.


----------



## jta552 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Track cutters*

I installed 565 feet of Gargraves flex track with just a Dremel with abrasive cutoff wheel and a small file. You very quickly get quite good at cutting it right in place and filing the burrs. I used painters tape laid across the 3 rails to make sure all 3 rails were cut the same. Only wore out 3 abrasive wheels and part of a fourth in all that trackwork. Never tried the Xuron tool.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

jta552 said:


> I installed 565 feet of Gargraves flex track with just a Dremel with abrasive cutoff wheel and a small file. You very quickly get quite good at cutting it right in place and filing the burrs. I used painters tape laid across the 3 rails to make sure all 3 rails were cut the same. Only wore out 3 abrasive wheels and part of a fourth in all that trackwork. Never tried the Xuron tool.



Sounds about the same, allow for the distortion and file em. IDREADDED cutting at first but now pfft snip snip! Practice a bit on some scrap you'll be ok.

P.S. 565 feet of all flex! whew! Ive got about that much HO track a mix of sectional and atlas flex. Did some radius with flex and yes it can be done but now I just use sectional. The joins on the radius are...tricky...LOL


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I like the painters tape idea. I have a kinda cheap ryobi miter box saw. but i couldn't find in a cutting wheels for it (it's really for wood). I found one for a powered hand saw and tried to retrofit it but it didn't work. even if it had, that'd have a made a big wide cut though if it worked. on ogauge track maybe not so bad but on ho, it'd have gouged out chunks of it all in the name of a nice even cut.


----------

